# Updated Albino Blue Tongue pickies



## Saz (Apr 26, 2008)

Had these guys for three months now and it is amazing how much they have grown!! Feel free to post your own pickies of young Easterns bred this year, whatever colour they are.

Day of arrival!










Comparison pickie





Cute little face!









Body shots


----------



## Ryan93 (Apr 26, 2008)

beautifull lizzard you have there, How much do the albinos range from in price $.


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2008)

They are lovely animals. I love their pattern and colouration. I don't remember how much exactly they were (I think my brain has blocked out the memory of handing the cash over) but I had to save for a looooong time!!

Didn't realise how worth it they were until I saw them in the flesh though, photos don't do them justice. I saw some albino darwins recently in the flesh for the first time and was also amazed at how much more stunning they were than in photos. Quite strange.


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll agree with that Saz....pics dont do justice to whites ...albino or not
i think it may be the colour of the background...affects the colour of the animal
reptiles appear shiny in pics....
when you take a pic of a whit e horse,dog etc...it doesnt matter...they have depth because of their coat!..no gloss!

Ok...what are there names....gather they are a pair?
what about Candy & Stripes?


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2008)

The smaller one is Rhubard and the larger one is Custard!

No idea what gender they are at this stage. Hoping for a pair of course!


----------



## dragon lady (Apr 26, 2008)

beautiful names....!...pm'd you


----------



## gexgex (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Rocket (Apr 26, 2008)

They look stunning Saz. Can you please tell us how much they were.... each?

Do you have photos of the enclosure? Would you need lower wattage and less bright lights due to the obvious?


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very beautiful blueys you have there. They have grown alot since you posted the last pics. Judging by the pics you have posted on here, you have an amazing collection of herps.
My fingers are crossed there a pair for your sake also.


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 26, 2008)

There gorgous! Lucky you!


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2008)

They were somewhere around the $1500 mark each I think give or take a few hundred. I can't remember exactly I'm afraid. 

Yes, they have grown tons!! I had no idea blueys grew so fast as my others were all bought as adults.

They will not TOUCH veggies at all, have tried them with everything. They are fed on Rep-Cal beardie pellets, with cat food once weekly and of course a few tweezer fed woodies. It's funny watching them trying to catch woodies as they just grab hold of them, then they go to munch them and end up letting them go again!!

Any tips from bluey keepers out there for getting them into their veggies?

Regarding UV and heating, I have found that they are a little sensative to light. At first I had them under a heat lamp (normal 100 watt globe) but when basking they would close their eyes.

On noticing that I placed a log (one of the turtle dock logs) under the basking spot, and found that they liked to bask underneath the log rather than on top of it. I then switched to under floor heating which they seem to prefer, and use a lot. 

As far as UV goes, they go outside on the weekend to soak up some rays. They are given a hide of course so they can get out of the sun if they wish to.

They tend to bask for short periods and then retreat into the shade.

They are kept in tubs with newspaper, hides and a litter tray of shredded newspaper that they bury into. Nothing much to look at but they seem to like it.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 26, 2008)

do you watch the show "rhubarb and custard"?
if so do you like "mouse"?
I think he's weird
I only see it if I turn on the tele and it's on
don't realy care what i watch as long as it's a cartoon!


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 26, 2008)

Yours have certainly grown alot Saz! Looking great.
'No name' - 1 :lol:


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 26, 2008)

'No name' - 2


----------



## Glider (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Saz, 
I kept bluey's for years in outdoor pits, and never had a problem getting them to eat fruit- honestly I never tried veggies!! Trick is they love anything sweet and mushy- bananna was a favourite as well as strawberrries, grapes, peaches, and a little bit of apple, pear and orange. Different bluey's would prefer different fruits... one of my big females would plough through the giant fruit salad pile and pick out the banana, another would do the same with cherries and another particualrly liked the grapes. 

The northern bluey's (Tiliqua Scincoidies Intermedia) I have found to be far more agressive than their eastern counterparts, so even when they're not hungry, rubbing a chunk of bananna along the side of their lips would initiate an agressive CHOMP response, then seemingly pleasant surprise at the yummy morsel suddenly in it's mouth.  You could try this method with yours.


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone else? Am sure there's a few more out there.

MrBredli?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 29, 2008)

They're looking great guys. 

I don't have any new pics of mine, been a bit lazy lately but i'll endeavour to get some soon. I think these are my most recent pics:


----------



## Jen (Apr 29, 2008)

those are gorgeous, sigh, yet another addition to the wish list, can i even keep blueys in wa?


----------



## Saz (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely bluey!! Would love to see some updated pics when you get time MrBredli. How much has yours grown?


----------



## Saz (Apr 30, 2008)

Forgot to add, one of mine has a wide head (and is slightly larger) and the other has a narrow head. The bigger one is also very dominant and I had to separate them as he was terrorising the other one.

Any idea if this may be indicative of a pair at this early stage?

Has anyone had any luck probing, popping, ultrasounding or ex-raying skinks to determine gender?


----------



## Minka (Apr 30, 2008)

Heres a few snaps of my Albino..

They really are so much nicer in the flesh


----------



## mungus (Apr 30, 2008)

I beleive you.....lol


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 30, 2008)

just dipping the veg in whatever you dust the wodies with or even the cat food, that tricked mine into thinking they were crickets, also try some bannana


----------

